# Pronunciació de x final seguida de so vocàlic (Afegeix un ou a...)



## gvergara

Hola:

Tinc la impressió auditiva que quan a la _x final d'una paraula hi segueix un so vocàlic, canvia el só d'aquella lletra. (_Afegei*x*/_*ʒ*_/ *u*n ou a..._) Estic equivocat?


----------



## Minebcn

Cert. Per exemple:

"Jo afegeixo" i "ell afegeix" tenen la mateixa fonètica pel que fa a la _x final, tot i que en el primer cas hi ha una vocal darrera la "x"

Pero si dius "ell afegeix ametlles" si que és cert que el so canvia. Ho deixo pels entesos en fonètica, pero certament el so canvia lleugerament


----------



## Agró

Sí, es tracta d'un procés de sonorització en posició final de síl·laba quan li segueix una vocal o una consonant sonora (*ʃ*->*ʒ*):

_bleix _['ble*ʃ*], però
_bleix d'agonia_ ['ble*ʒ* dəɡu'niə]
_peix _['pe*ʃ*], però
_peix i carn_ [pe*ʒ*i'karn]

(amb l'ajut d'en Badia)


----------



## Dymn

Sí, no estàs equivocat. És el mateix que passa amb les s finals, que es sonoritzen.

[s] -> [z]
[ʃ] -> [ʒ]


----------



## Self-taught

Això em recorda els plurals acabats en -lls. A mi em sembla que dic ellj (j catalana), parellj, pellj, martellj, etc... No us sembla? Vaja, a mi em sembla impossible fer pronunciar una -s després de la LL. Si ho faig he de fer un canvi molt brusc amb la boca i sembla que la s no pertanyi a la mateixa paraula.


----------



## Dymn

Self-taught said:


> Això em recorda els plurals acabats en -lls. A mi em sembla que dic ellj (j catalana), parellj, pellj, martellj, etc... No us sembla? Vaja, a mi em sembla impossible fer pronunciar una -s després de la LL. Si ho faig he de fer un canvi molt brusc amb la boca i sembla que la s no pertanyi a la mateixa paraula.


Ara m'he estat repetint paraules acabades en _-lls_ per a veure si pronuncio la [s] diferent i no ho acabo de veure. Ara bé, el so [ʒ] (la j catalana) dubto molt que el faci, almenys si la pronuncio sola i no junt amb una altra paraula començada per vocal. Un fenomen semblant podria ser el de _-nys_, en aquest cas sí que estic gairebé segur (i si m'equivoco corregiu-me), que la _-s_ final es palatalitza en [ʃ] per contacte amb la _ny_.


----------



## Self-taught

#6 Doncs, sí, amb la paraula *menys* també em passa que em sembla que dic una cosa semblant a menyj (un altre cop amb j catalana). Quant dic *menys 1* sembla que digui *menjo* (barceloní). Per fer sonar la S després de la NY he de fer un moviment brusc amb la llengua el qual no hi estic acostumat.


----------



## Penyafort

El so de l'essa darrere les palatals (ll, ny) és, efectivament, el de la xeix palatal (/ʃ/ o, amb més precisió, l'alveolopalatal /ɕ/), que sonoritza en /ʒ/ (o /ʑ/), el so de la jota, en contextos intervocàlics o allà on la consonant següent força aquesta sonorització (_ell*s d*euen meny*s d*iners_).


----------



## Dymn

Penyafort said:


> El so de l'essa darrere les palatals (ll, ny) és, efectivament, el de la xeix palatal (/ʃ/ o, amb més precisió, l'alveolopalatal /ɕ/), que sonoritza en /ʒ/ (o /ʑ/), el so de la jota, en contextos intervocàlics o allà on la consonant següent força aquesta sonorització (_ell*s d*euen meny*s d*iners_).


Gràcies, tot aclarit


----------

